# duct board



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody have two sheets they want to part with?

Thought I would check here first before I paid the inflated price at the dealer.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want 2 new pieces and can wait till Monday get up with me and you can use my account at one of the parts houses.


----------

